# So, what's a good site that I can buy from through paypal?



## BobPage (Apr 15, 2015)

I've been looking up flash carts and guess I've settled on an R4i Gold for my DS Lite, but I really don't want to go through the hassle of potential credit card fraud, so what's a reputable site I can use? Also, is there a guide or anything on the site for good websites?


----------



## Adeka (Apr 15, 2015)

Nintendo made it illegal to buy flashcarts with paypal a couple years ago.


----------



## BobPage (Apr 15, 2015)

Well, shit.


----------



## awarriorz (Apr 25, 2015)

well there is peachds.com  i heard theyre legit im gonna order from them next month


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 25, 2015)

Peachds takes paypal and uses USPS with tracking but the closest thing they have to what you want is an R4iSDHC v2015 for 10


----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (Apr 25, 2015)

Adeka said:


> Nintendo made it illegal to buy flashcarts with paypal a couple years ago.


Lol its not illegal but ninty pressured paypal into cravking down on flashcart and modchip sales and block.as  many tsales as they can. That being said, some siteshave found workaroundsfor this whileothers refuse to play cat and mouse with paypal and cjhoose to use overseas credit card processors instead.

Paypal has beem working woth various lobbyists for many years now to minimize the sales of "grey marlet tems" like this.

I know www.modchipcentral.com accepts international money orders if you're concerned about credit/check fraud....


----------

